# Rouge River boat ramp



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I was driving in Melvindale yesterday, and saw someone coming up the Rouge River with a small aluminum boat. The I94 service drive, near Oakwood boulevard, turns a corner going south and leads to a parking lot where there is a boat launch. This is where the shore is cement. Never knew this launch was here. 

Do many people use this boat launch? 

Do they fish the Rouge River (are there any fish down here? ), or do they just motor out to the Detroit River? How far of a drive is it to the Detroit River from this launch? How deep is it here, and how far up/down stream can you go? 

I know the Rouge has been getting cleaner the past few years, but never expected to see a boat launch here. I hear they want to open up recreational opportunities on the river here; I've read recently in the local paper about possible "rowing" clubs maybe using river near the Roush building, fishing along the shore, and something about possible boat rides from the Henry Ford mansion, down to the Rouge complex, with possible stops in Melvindale, as part of "Green Corridors" initiative.

Just wondering how many people launch here. Growing up around here (30 years ago), the Rouge River was kinda nasty, never wanted to fall in without having a some Gorrila powered antiseptic and antibacterial soap shower nearby. 

I think it would be a great idea to open up the river somehow to recreational opportunities, as it certainly has been beaten down due to industry and suburb development due to sewers, etc. I'd love to see it get much cleaner. My buddies grandparents used to swim and fish in the Rouge near Beach Daly and Warren road in Dearborn Heights in the late 1920's. 

Hopefully someday.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I ride my bike along the concrete bank there several times a year. I've seen quite a few people launch threre. A friend of mine works for melvindale driving the Meals on Wheels van. The office is right there in the civic center and he sees people launch just about every day in the summer. If he doesn't see 'em launch he sees the boat trailers in the lot.

I had planed to launch there earlier this year but my little boat isn't exactly fit for the Detroit river. I'd be forced to stay on the Rouge. While riding there I see fish jumping constantly in the spring. The wildlife around the river has really made a come-back. Closer to Dearborn there are deer, and along the entire stretch between Lincoln park and Dearborn there are Coyote.

I did talk to one person launching there and he did say he runs out to the Detroit river. 

Dearborn spent somewhere in the neighborhood of 7 million dollars this year to take care of sewage water dumping into the Rouge to improve water quality. IIRC, they even wanted to put condos along the river with a boardwalk along the bank overlooking the river. Probably rumor but with the increasing health of the waterway, anything is possible.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

For work purposes, I've launched a 16' Sea Ark flatbottom (with 10 horse outboard) from the concrete channel behind Melvindale Ice Arena several times this past year.
I'd recommend loading/unloading the boat by hand, as the wet part of the concrete gets pretty slick with algae, and if you don't have a 4x4, you may slip in.
Also, do not park your rig on the concrete, use the adjacent parking lot.
I have yet to fish the Rouge in that area, but I know that a few salmon stray up there every year. Also, it's not a far run to head downstream towards the Detroit River, either.
Tight lines

Kype


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Kype,

Didn't they put a steel grate on the concrete behind the ice arena for traction when launching?

I seem to recall seeing one there but I've been wrong before.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

There is a steel grate on the concrete.
However, the work van I drive is notorious for getting stuck, and the risk of getting the rear tires off that grate wasn't worth it. 
If you head out and give it a try, let me know how you do.
Tight lines!


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

After reading, I had to take a little ride in my small boat. Launched behind Melvindale building, and motored down the river to down by the Rogue plant. Seen a lot of fish jumping, and watched someone fishing from the shore catch a silver bass. He said he catches everything down there, pike, occasional walleye, bass, and salmon. I was surpised to hear about the variety of fish he catches in the Rouge! Who would have thought! I definetely wouldn't want to eat anything out of there. Someone got a nice size boat stuck under one of the bridges down by the Rouge plant. Saw a LOT of Cranes (birds) flying around there, very large, gracefull birds, beautiful. Saw one catch what looked like a silver bass and eat it along the shore. Pretty cool. Down by the Rouge plant, the air stunk a bit of probably burning coal, and noticed the "blue" gas or oil streaks on top of the water, sad to see these occasional streaks of blue on the water down there. Someone is letting this gas/oil into the water. Upstream of the Rouge plant I didn't see any of this. Overall, a cool little fall boat ride down the Rouge. 

Maybe next time I'll motor upstream towards Dearborn. Couple weeks ago, I was riding my mountain bike around the woods behind Henry Ford community college, I saw 5 deer, fox, and phaesent. 

Kinda cool to have a "bit" of an up-north feeling here in the city.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Alright. You guys have got me interested. I might have to get out on the Rouge this Saturday if the weather permits.

I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

hey you guys are naming specific holes on my favorite trout stream.....im getting a mod.. ...thats great..the rouge needs alot of positive attention..a little off topic but i saw a dead deer on southfield near the 94-39 entrance ramps a couple weeks ago and a dead coyote on middlebelt the other morning...all this wildlife and fishing spots so close to home...who needs "up north"???????????just kidding cause i sure do..


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I decided about 6 years ago the going "up north" for deer season is all wrong. We should be going south instead.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

Saw a deer on the edge of the woods tonight between the Michigan avenue median, just barely west of Evergreen. First time I ever recall seeing a deer driving my car around here.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Lots of wildlife in that area


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Rouge gets a huge run of silver (white) bass every spring, has for years. The guys at the salt dock at Fort Street and the folks at Trumbull Asphalt under I-75 can attest to that.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I work in Livonia, and saw a dead deer ON the overpass from Southbound I-275 to Eastbound I-96 last year. I was amazed that a deer crossed the ramp from 96 to the overpass, climbed the hill, jumped over the wall, just to be hit and killed by a car. It wasn't hunting season, so I don't think it fell off someone's car. 

There are deer all over the Metro area. When you drive along I-275, the small woodlots along the way all pretty much have deer in them.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

i live in melvindale (on hanna st) and there is a launch there and there are fish aswell!!!! freat spots for lg mouths in the summer time down by the swirls!!! nd there is a sign tht says no tresspassing but i have checked with the ordinance officer here (used to be my football coach) nd he said there is no problem with settin your boat in down there.

just some valuable info for u guys


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

We went for a quick cruise down the Rouge from Melvindale to I-75 last Thursday. The herons and ducks were out in full-force, and we chased up some big schools of shad, too. Most interesting was the large boat tied to a bridge piling - completely totalled,all windows busted, listing heavily and awash up to the decks. Couldn't get too close, but saw that someone purposely trashed that one. 

Tight lines

Kype


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Thanks for the repot Kype.

Sunday would have been a perfect day but I had a function to attend in the AM and spent the afternoon working on my sons car.

It doesn't look like I'll get out there this year. I'll be pulling the outboard off the boat this week for storage.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

My coworker and I were BSing about whether or not jigging/flatlining for walleye would be worthwhile in that area (near Rouge plant/I-75).
The Detroit River has so many, I'm sure that some stray up the Rouge.
If we have any luck, I'll let you know.
Tight lines

Kype


----------

